# Is my beardie blind?



## shaunadstevenson (Mar 14, 2010)

Little bit worried about Samurai my bearded dragon now..
Yesterday he was having a major black beard issue and was pale all over, seemed to be a little bit full aswell.
I put him in a warm bath for about 20 minutes to try and encourage him to poo as I know warm water helps, but nothing came of it.
His beard went back to normal after I sat and stroked him for a while, but came back again when I put him away.
When I put him back in his viv he also jumped at the UV light and a bit of poo came out but not a lot, then he settled on his favourite log.
Come 8 o'clock his lights all went out I left him for an hour then checked again and he was still awake (he usually goes to bed straight away) and had actually pood himself on the log and hadn't moved at all.
So I took him out again and put him in the bath for a wash and cleaned the log, but when in the bath he would lift his head right up and then it would slowly start drooping until it covered his nostrils then he would jump up again, so instead I sat with him with his head resting on my hand but his body still in the bath. At that point I actually thought he was dying 
When I took him out of the bath he was fine holding his head up again and seemed ok so back in the viv he went to go to bed.
This morning I checked him again and he hadn't moved from where he was sleeping but is awake with eyes open..
What makes me think he is maybe going blind is that when I go to stroke him he doesn't close his eyes when I put my hand near it, and I even put my finger within 5mm to test if he closed and he still didn't.
He has had the paleness and bloaty look before but that cleared the next day after a big poop, so really i'm just worried about the eye thing..

I don't know how old he is exactly, but is around 4 or 5.
He eats fine, yesterday morning he ate about 14 morios and veg aswell.
All his temperatures are fine aswell so no problem there.

Just wondering if anyone has maybe had this problem before?


----------



## Wrench (Feb 9, 2010)

No never, sorry to hear that, you should get to a vet and have him checked out. Poor little guy, hope he gets better.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

My leo did a similar thing with her eyes, I could also poke her in the eye before she shut them, and ignored all food I placed in front of her. 
But I spoke to a few people who experiences similar things and said some do it sometimes there isnt a problem they are just oblivous to everything around them.
I know its nothing serious she hunted a locust last night. 

I am not sure if beardies do a similar sort of thing. I have been told leos get like it in breeding season sometimes.


----------



## Jgilbert (Jan 31, 2009)

i doubt he is blind. after all he went for the morios, he wouldnt know they were there if he was, let alone be able to catch them. 
mine are exactly the same soetimes, you can get right up close and they wont close there eyes. another one of mine very often dosent sleep straight away, she will eventually though. 
bearded dragons are strange animals to say the least.
honestly, i wouldnt worry about it. if anything does change though and you are concerned take him straight to the vet.


----------

